# Favored NG FO's



## PippiL (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm about to order and wanted to see what FO's you love from them.
I have some favorites myself, but need more of a selection.
:?::?::?:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect man, Anjou Pear Blossom, Bamboo White Grapefruit, Aqua di Gio, Satsuma, Ruby Red Grapefruit, Elf Sweat, Sex on the Beach, Lick Me All Over (I rename it though) and Fruity Rings are some of my favorites.  I don't like their Monkey Farts or Pineapple Orchid.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Jun 5, 2013)

Loving Spell, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Coconut Lime Verbana, Blue Sugar.  I have a bunch more waiting to be soaped, but need to get rid of some more first!


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 5, 2013)

Misbehavin is my favorite. Cracklin Birch, The Perfect Man, Teakwood & Cardamom and Knock Out are awesome guy scents. The Lemon Poppyseed is so yummy and it is sticking at 9 months later in my HP (with vanilla stabilizer, no less).


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 6, 2013)

I love their Monkey Farts, China Rain, Champagne Pomegranate,Blue Agave, Oatmeal Milk & Honey.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ones I love:  Black Raspberry Vanilla is really strong and sticks!  The Perfect Man, Cracklin Birch, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper.  I have many more to try, but I really like those so far.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 6, 2013)

Chai tea is nice.  I'm about to try their Aloe Vera & Cucumber which I heard is nice.  I have several more and love the smell of each one in the bottle but haven't soaped with them so can't recommend yet.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Jun 6, 2013)

Cannabis Flower- mmmm my favorite!
Peppermint- STRONG! Very nice
Cracklin Birch- great man scent.
Cranberry Orange (their website says not suitable for CP because it seizes... I used it and it reversed trace for me. Is a heater though. I have a full review on the SSRB)
Aloe Vera and Cucumber is great in lotion! Haven't soaped it though.

I did not like their OMH, not strong enough for me, and smelled like Play Doh when cured. I much prefer Sweet Cakes version. 
I bought Christmas Cabernet last holiday season with the hopes of doing a Christmas soap. Couldn't bring myself to do it, I think it smells like bad chemicals. Ick!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of my favs from NG are: the perfect man, blackraspberry vanilla, stormy night, pumpkin apple butter, australian bamboo grass, misbehavin, cool citrus basil and bayberry.


----------



## theath2010 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love their loving spell but I expected their coconut lime verbena so be more similar to BBW coconut lime breeze and sadly it was not very similar. At least love spell was a big hit with my friends and family. (I don't sell right now but expect to keep it around when I do!)


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 13, 2013)

Mermaid kisses is nice, but very strong even after a couple of weeks. Boston Tea Party I haven't soaped with yet, but it has a very light smell in the bottle. I also have Huckleberry and can't decide whether I like it or not so I haven't soaped with it.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 13, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> Perfect man, Anjou Pear Blossom, Bamboo White Grapefruit, Aqua di Gio, Satsuma, Ruby Red Grapefruit, Elf Sweat, Sex on the Beach, Lick Me All Over (I rename it though) and Fruity Rings are some of my favorites.  I don't like their Monkey Farts or Pineapple Orchid.



elf sweat?! what does that smell like? that would be a great gamer soap. NM I read it on the site. BLEH.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 13, 2013)

theath2010 said:


> I love their loving spell but I expected their coconut lime verbena so be more similar to BBW coconut lime breeze and sadly it was not very similar. At least love spell was a big hit with my friends and family. (I don't sell right now but expect to keep it around when I do!)



Coconut Lime Breeze and Coconut Lime Verbena are two distinct scents from B&BW. 

Aztec (www.candlemaking.com) just released a dupe of Coconut Lime Breeze in the last week or two. I have not had a chance to go to their showroom and sniff it so I don't know how good of a dupe it really is.


----------

